# sting silvers



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

what are ur fav color/ size for sting silvers? how do they compare with glass minnow lures and are there any other similar lures
(excluding yo- zuri live bait jig or maria jigs)?
i personally use a basic chrome/ silver 2 oz version.


----------



## Rastabluegrass37 (Mar 21, 2007)

The green/chrome variety work great when glass minnows for imitating glass minnows or alewives. I usually try to use the smallest size possible, except during heavy wind, when a 2 oz works fine.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

check these out... you may find something here to fill the bill...

http://www.surfcasting-rhodeisland.com/PJ.html


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Hot pink and white*

love the hot pink and white in 2 oz. size. Have caught everything with them and cast like a bullet.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*First one outta the box is always*

*Chrome....* If that doesn't work,THEN I go to the other assorted colors,chartruese is first,then pink,then blue....


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

The glass minnow ghost color is THE best. Runner up is the natural color.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bluefish1928 said:


> what are ur fav color/ size for sting silvers? how do they compare with glass minnow lures and are there any other similar lures
> (excluding yo- zuri live bait jig or maria jigs)?
> i personally use a basic chrome/ silver 2 oz version.


 Sorry,I didn't really answer your question,I just answered what color stingsilvers I use.. 

Most of the time it's 1 and 1/2 oz,seldom use 2 in stingsilver.. When fishing from a boat and actually sightcasting to spainish or alberts have found stingsilvers to actually work better than glassminnow lures.. jmo Off the beach have had reverse results,with the glassminnow working better.. That could be that the glassminnow throws much better?? Many times when trolling I put a glassminnow out on the surface about 50yrds back and it produces well.. White and gold or white with chartruese have been my best colors in that lure for me.. Another lure is the "Herby Lure",which has been around longer than glass minnow,another copy of "Connorlure" and stingsilver.. Jmo,haven't had as much luck with this one... 

All in all I'm with ya on the chrome version of stingsilver though,very versitile lure that catches a lot of fish...


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have 2 stingsilvers (1 gold and 1 silver) in my tacklebox but have never caught anything with them. How do you fish a stingsilver? Any pointers? From the weight I always assumed you just bounced them off the bottom with a slow retrieve, but like I said, I have never even got a strike from one that I can recall, so I could be working it wrong! Both that I have are 2oz and I have never seen them in any other size.


----------

